# Site General > General Herp >  Most worth animal in your collection

## jjsnakedude

In response to tiffany's tread I want to see Pics of the snake that you paid the most for.

----------


## SpartaDog

$80 (I was so uneducated...)


$75


$50 (Unfortunately, we lost this gal a few months after buying her.)


$40


Free! But I gave him away since.


I'm sticking to the cheap herps for now. It seems all the expensive guys need lots of space I just don't have. :/

----------


## crissabell

This guy here is the snake in my collection i paid the most for, and he is well worth the money :Very Happy:

----------


## RichsBallPythons

Umm why does it matter what you pay for a snake. If you like it then buy it, I think most could care less what kind of money one has spent on their collection.

----------


## Sarin

It doesn't really matter to me how much I spend.. If I like the snake I will buy it (within reason of course... don't want to go bakrupt). I've spent the most on my Pewter, Loki. But the snake I spent the least on is starting to become my favorite (Shh)..  :Smile:

----------


## SpartaDog

> Umm why does it matter what you pay for a snake. If you like it then buy it, I think most could care less what kind of money one has spent on their collection.


Relax, man. It's just a fun question. Just a chance to laugh at how stupid we were for paying that much for something we could have gotten cheaper, or to show off our mean deal-finding skills. And someone can come here to see what kind of deals exist on these guys. No one's saying their animals aren't worth the money they payed for them. I love my $80 python as much as I would have if he was $35.




> This guy here is the snake in my collection i paid the most for, and he is well worth the money


Wow, he's beautiful! How much did you pay for him?

----------

Animals As Leaders (08-06-2010),crissabell (08-03-2010)

----------


## moravaguy

mine would be my spider female, she was bought in a pakage with a male pastel for 175  :Surprised:  then my black pastel for 75 then my 2 females that were 35 for the both of them then my free male and female, lol dang im a tight wad  :Wink:

----------


## SpartaDog

A spider female and a male pastel for $175!? Dayum, sounds like an awesome deal to me.

----------


## moravaguy

thats right, dude kinda stole them from what i hear but i dont really know that, i hope not but hey i paid my part

----------


## Delco Baller

My adult female Pinstripe (1022 grams) which I paid $375 for. Will have to get pic's posted after she sheds.  :Snake:

----------


## SpartaDog

> thats right, dude kinda stole them from what i hear but i dont really know that, i hope not but hey i paid my part


People suck.

----------


## crissabell

> Relax, man. It's just a fun question. Just a chance to laugh at how stupid we were for paying that much for something we could have gotten cheaper, or to show off our mean deal-finding skills. And someone can come here to see what kind of deals exist on these guys. No one's saying their animals aren't worth the money they payed for them. I love my $80 python as much as I would have if he was $35.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, he's beautiful! How much did you pay for him?


$150 dollars, and well worth it. Great eater, great temperament and all around beautiful BRB!

----------


## Tikall

> thats right, dude kinda stole them from what i hear but i dont really know that, i hope not but hey i paid my part


Congratulations to admitting to a crime on the internet, where all of your information can pretty easily be traced.  :Smile:  Knowingly purchasing stolen goods is a crime. Hopefully for you, you heard incorrectly.

----------


## rabernet

> Relax, man. It's just a fun question. Just *a chance to laugh at how stupid we were for paying that much for something we could have gotten cheaper,* or to show off our mean deal-finding skills. And someone can come here to see what kind of deals exist on these guys. No one's saying their animals aren't worth the money they payed for them. I love my $80 python as much as I would have if he was $35.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, he's beautiful! How much did you pay for him?


I don't feel any of my purchases were stupid, and many I paid over normal market value for. My purchases have all been well thought out. With that said, my lemon pastel Winston was $800 when I purchased him in 2006. I've been offered $1500 to $2000 for him since then over the years - once while sitting on the BP.net table in Daytona. 

I don't care about "deals". I only care about the animal, and I'm extremely picky about the looks of my animals - so I'm willing to pay more for them.

----------


## BallsUnlimited

mojobee??or could i be hiding something else  :sploosh:  :Good Job:

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (08-04-2010)

----------


## sho220

I paid $1000 for my male spider several years ago. No regrets...he's priceless!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Emilio

> Relax, man. It's just a fun question. Just a chance to laugh at how stupid we were for paying that much for something we could have gotten cheaper, or to show off our mean deal-finding skills. And someone can come here to see what kind of deals exist on these guys. No one's saying their animals aren't worth the money they payed for them. I love my $80 python as much as I would have if he was $35.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, he's beautiful! How much did you pay for him?


You just called out a bunch of very passionate reptile lovers.(Stupid) I find it offensive I guess you believe in low balling, people like that do not get taken serious take that thinking to your local flea market.

----------


## Step Johns

My '08 Bell Line Pastel female for $600 (with shipping and holding fees) and soon to be a female Spider het Orange Ghost for $750

----------


## CoolioTiffany

Male Spider $325

----------


## oskyle1567

Just picked up a 08 750g Mojave female for $700, 08 mojave male 2 years ago for $350 and a 08 lesser male for $550 2 years ago crazy how much the market fluctuates.

----------


## jjsnakedude

Guys Guys Guys... calm down I am not asking for the actual prices of the animal, I am asking for Pics. I just want to see the holy grail in your collection.  You dont even have to buy it, maybey you hatched it out, or an animal that changed to the better over the years.
Or if your holy grail cost less than another post it.  I just want to see pics of the best example of morph/normal in your collection.  :Wink:

----------


## CoolioTiffany

Oh and my Dumeril's female, might be worth as much as the spider, more or less.


Those two are probably worth the most out of anything else in my collection.

And well hey, posting prices gives a good idea on what you paid for to get what you got, so I think it's actually good they are posting what they paid for because it can give other newer members an idea of pricing if they were looking into a certain morph or species.

----------

_jjsnakedude_ (08-04-2010)

----------


## moravaguy

> Congratulations to admitting to a crime on the internet, where all of your information can pretty easily be traced.  Knowingly purchasing stolen goods is a crime. Hopefully for you, you heard incorrectly.


well actually i bought them from this guy in his pet store, then like 3 weeks later it was shut down and then i heard about that...........jury says "not guilty". oh yeah innocent till proven guilty, thank god im an american lol. :Salute:  :ROFL:

----------


## SpartaDog

> You just called out a bunch of very passionate reptile lovers.(Stupid) I find it offensive I guess you believe in low balling, people like that do not get taken serious take that thinking to your local flea market.


Then was I not calling myself stupid as well? I bought a normal for $80 that I could have gotten for $30. Yeah, I'd say that was pretty stupid, but that doesn't mean I regret it. And you never say "Nice move, stupid" or "Stupid move, dude" when hanging out with your friends? Maybe you're not supposed to take me so seriously. :/

I don't believe in "low balling". I believe in getting the best quality for the best price, and in saving money. I'm not exactly rich so if there are two snakes that look of equal quality and they're different prices, I'm going for the cheaper one. Then I have more money to spend on supplies for them, or gas, or food....

Sheez. Less than a week and I've already made enemies.

----------


## moravaguy

lol this place can be a little touchy :ROFL:

----------


## SERPENT_MASTERS

> Umm why does it matter what you pay for a snake. If you like it then buy it, I think most could care less what kind of money one has spent on their collection.


RichsBallPythons SPEAKS THE TRUTH  :Good Job:

----------


## SpartaDog

> lol this place can be a little touchy


Tell me about it.

----------


## Big Gunns

> well actually i bought them from this guy in his pet store, then like 3 weeks later it was shut down and then i heard about that...........jury says "not guilty". oh yeah innocent till proven guilty, thank god im an american lol.


No matter what you knew at the time of purchase, if you bought stolen animals it is still a crime. It's called receiving stolen property. :Wag of the finger:  You probably wouldn't be charged because you didn't know, but the fact that you know now and have said nothing might change a prosecutors mind.




> lol this place can be a little touchy


That's why the voice of reason Big Gunns is here to clear up this problem. :Very Happy:

----------

_Tikall_ (08-04-2010)

----------


## anthonym

Grow up guys. It was a light hearted fun question. Thicken that skin up a bit. Sometimes you guys get offended at the most ridiculous stuff when you know there was no ill intent...

Most expensive snake I own will be next week! A melanistic albino Western Diamondback Rattlesnake, as well as a Caramel Albino one!  :Smile:

----------

Animals As Leaders (08-06-2010),bamagecko76 (08-04-2010),_BPelizabeth_ (08-05-2010),sho220 (08-05-2010)

----------


## SpartaDog

> Most expensive snake I own will be next week! A melanistic albino Western Diamondback Rattlesnake, as well as a Caramel Albino one!


A melanistic albino? Isn't that an oxymoron?

----------


## Tikall

> No matter what you knew at the time of purchase, if you bought stolen animals it is still a crime. It's called receiving stolen property. You probably wouldn't be charged because you didn't know, but the fact that you know now and have said nothing might change a prosecutors mind.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why the voice of reason Big Gunns is here to clear up this problem.


Exactly  :Smile: . Looks like I'm touchy because I don't like thieves, though, LOL.

----------


## moravaguy

> Exactly . Looks like I'm touchy because I don't like thieves, though, LOL.


um............i paid for them....how am i a theif? cuz i heard a rumor???? so if i start a rumor that all your snakes were stolen would that make you a theif also?  :Confused:

----------


## Tikall

> um............i paid for them....how am i a theif? cuz i heard a rumor???? so if i start a rumor that all your snakes were stolen would that make you a theif also?


IF your snakes were stolen they do not belong to you. You would have paid a thief, and if they were stolen and if the original owner was found, legally they would be returned back to the original owner. Paying for stolen items doesn't count as ownership because the thief never HAD ownership to sell.

Again, if this rumor isn't true this isn't a big deal for you. That's exactly why I said I hope you heard incorrectly in my original message.

----------


## Emilio

> Then was I not calling myself stupid as well? I bought a normal for $80 that I could have gotten for $30. Yeah, I'd say that was pretty stupid, but that doesn't mean I regret it. And you never say "Nice move, stupid" or "Stupid move, dude" when hanging out with your friends? Maybe you're not supposed to take me so seriously. :/
> 
> I don't believe in "low balling". I believe in getting the best quality for the best price, and in saving money. I'm not exactly rich so if there are two snakes that look of equal quality and they're different prices, I'm going for the cheaper one. Then I have more money to spend on supplies for them, or gas, or food....
> 
> Sheez. Less than a week and I've already made enemies.


No enemie here Bud your explanation on the previous post clarifys that the way we took it was wrong. Welcome aboard  Bro the last thing any of us would want is for any
member to feel unwelcome.

----------


## anthonym

> A melanistic albino? Isn't that an oxymoron?


Haha, you'd think so? But as far as I know, thats the genetics.

Normal albino Crotalus atrox (WDB)



Melanistic on the left, melanistic albino on the right. These two were from the same litter of babies. The one on the right is the one I'll be picking up from a friend who produced these  :Smile:

----------

_Emilio_ (08-07-2010)

----------


## Tikall

Wow Anthonym, those are good looking snakes!

----------


## Lolo76

That rattlesnake is _gorgeous_, but they have faces that scream "don't mess with me!"  :Surprised:  :Razz: 

After a nice discount from a fellow BP.netter, my Mojave ended up costing exactly the same as my Spider... so these are the two most expensive snakes, at least until I finish paying off a Lesser girl (hopefully in a month or two).  :Cool: 

Vinnie the Spider




And Julius the Mojo (as a baby)

----------


## Carlene16

My male super pastel 

[/URL]

and my male lesser, group pic

[/URL]

----------

dr del (08-06-2010),_Emilio_ (08-06-2010)

----------


## SpartaDog

> No enemie here Bud your explanation on the previous post clarifys that the way we took it was wrong. Welcome aboard  Bro the last thing any of us would want is for any
> member to feel unwelcome.


If you're cool, I'm cool. No hard feelings. ^_^

And uh....you mean sis. XD




> Haha, you'd think so? But as far as I know, thats the genetics.
> 
> Normal albino Crotalus atrox (WDB)
> 
> 
> 
> Melanistic on the left, melanistic albino on the right. These two were from the same litter of babies. The one on the right is the one I'll be picking up from a friend who produced these


Wow, that's a beautiful color! Are there any melanistic albino non-venomous? Hots aren't legal here in Jersey. :/

----------

_Emilio_ (08-07-2010)

----------


## Hypancistrus

$1350, female from 2009 @ The Boa Barn in Baltimore, MD

Well worth it... she is gorgeous and *knock on wood* has never yet refused a meal. Our best feeding ball python, by far.

Second most expensive was Anne, our '07 albino ball. We paid $800 for her back then. She has held her pattern more and is very high contrast to this day.

----------


## 898

> Haha, you'd think so? But as far as I know, thats the genetics.


Haha they look like twins.

----------


## anthonym

> Haha they look like twins.


Haha, they are twins. They were both from the same litter of babies my friend produced.

----------


## Freakie_frog

I wont tell the prices but these are the most valuable animals in my collection

2007ish Girl


2008 Pied Male 


2005 Lesser male




2007 Enchi 


How you like these apples 2006 Spider


2006 Mojave Female


Ok that's it.. I'll tell you this the sales tax on each of these was more than you can buy them for today..

----------


## bigballs

> 


i love this bee. :Good Job:

----------

